# Weathering



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Can anyone point me to a good how-to on weathering scenery & props. I've seen many people who have done a great job, but I'm more of a builder than an artist and need some guidance.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I found this link on hauntproject for tombstones:
http://www.freewebs.com/dreadbroshowtos/oldtombstones.htm
I also found some great info on this site searching for aging, weathering, and distressing, you might want to try that.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

You'd have to be more specific as to what you want to weather. Weathering tombstones, wood, metal, all vary. Use the Search tab and you might be able to find what your looking for. Otherwise, let us know if you have a few props in particular that your interested in.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Nixie and F4H.

I'm looking to weather my tombstones and columns:



















I did do a search for weathering, but didn't try the other terms. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I would recommend using a spray bottle full of water and some black paint. Spray down where you want to weather lightly with water and then put paint over it, do this until you are happy with how it looks. You can also put the paint on first and then spray, try both see which one you like better, hope this helps!


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

You might try a wash. Get some of the cheap Apple Barrel type acrylics you can find in Wal-Mart and mix with water to get a milky consistency. Brush on with the tombstone upright, and let it work its way down. You can control the wash with your brush to get a more even appearance. You could start with a black wash and then after that dries, follow with a brown. Test it on a scrap piece with the same paint as your props to make sure you like the look, and to make sure the wash does not loosen the paint. If you find afterward the wash is too dark, you can wipe with a damp sponge to remove it from the higher points. The more irregularity or detail a surface has, the better this looks. 

If your tombstones are foam, carefully chipping out chunks on the edges and corners can give visual interest and provide a detail for the weathering to enhance.

Another method is spray can dusting. Hold the spray can of flat black just far enough away that a light dusting of paint lands on the surface. Again, test beforehand. This looks better from a distance than it does up close.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

My friend Terra did a nice video how-to:






Videos always are easier to follow for me.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the video IMU. That does help.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love those columns!!!


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Although most people use a black wash over grey to weather, I've had success with drybrushing white over dark gray. I think the main thing you need is another layer of color. Your props look a bit monotonous because they're all one color. Adding a drybrushed or thinned layer of another color - or multiple colors - will give you added depth. Also, painting or carving some cracks or chips on your tombstones will make them look even older. The key is to not go overboard. Too much of a good thing is simply that - too much. Best of luck, and I can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey, guys, I am the proud owner of that tombstone by Terra,she was my secret reaper over on the other forum, I hadn't seen that video yet, it was interesting, she does a awesome job, I absolutely love the tombstone!
On my tombstones, I base in either white or light gray latex paint,when dry, spray with the hose,and use spray paint and spray some on, so it runs down, and use water again,then the paint,continuing til I feel it looks good, , I use the color black and also camoflage spray paint, then when totally dry I use a brush and dry brush areas that I think are too light or too dark, with black, white, brown and olive green , randomly adding colors at I feel look good intil I am happy with it.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

psyko99 said:


> Can anyone point me to a good how-to on weathering scenery & props. I've seen many people who have done a great job, but I'm more of a builder than an artist and need some guidance.


There are lots of approaches to weathering and dirtying up your props to make them look that extra bit better, or more authentic or whichever/whatever terms you wish to use 

Some great advice has been given here already.

If you are painting a tombstone, its not just all about the grey and black and white. You can't be afraid to add colors. Go to a cemetery and look close at the tombstones, there are a lot of different colors present. There is moss, and lichen. Look at how the streaks form from rain. Apply color in washes over your base grey. Stipple color on, brush it, splat it... whatever you are comfortable with. I think someone suggested hauntproject already... the paint section has some great tutorials http://hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Painting Definitely worth a read.

I have a friend who does some work on films and such. He always uses nicotine spray to age things. I don't know if its widely available. Its not all that cheap either but the effect is wonderful. It has the color of, well, nicotine. Gives things a great yellow tinge. Instantly ages items. You can accomplish similar with an airbrush and some washes of ink. But a lot of people don't have airbrushes... you could also try a clear amber type spray paint. I have seen them in the paint sections of many stores. These are applied light and sparingly, until desired effect is achieved.

Just experiment with colors. Nothing is usually just one color. Don't be afraid to experiment and add different colors - you can always repaint that base color and start over if it doesn't work. Try different effects by adding things to the paint. Sand, dirt, oatmeal, anything. It can sometimes give a wonderful texture.

Incorporate additional items after you have the main props done and in place. Add dust. Add moss. Add dead leaves. . I make a witch scene each year. i set up her shelves, and potions, and cauldron etc. I then add branches and swags of cloth and leaves and moss whatever I can find. Add some cobwebs with a cob web gun, Spray some dust in... it helps add to the scene.

Anyway... thats just some random thoughts I had... maybe it might help?


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks DeadSpider & everyone. Some things to try. I think I'm going to have my wife and daughter take a shot at these. My daughter is a theater tech major, so hopefully she's learned something in school.


----------

